# Marble Dragon x SB



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

So, my SB spawn failed due to it being my first time spawning, and didn't realize something earlier. They died due to white fungus -> they got trapped so they can't eat or swim.

This spawn was very sketchy at first because the male and female went at each other crazy. Both the female and male were injured pretty badly but that is because the male is like 2.5" and the female is like 3". I was nervous too because it's not recommended to breed a bigger female due to the eggs being unfertilized or unable to come out. Luckily after 2 days, they spawned and the eggs came out. The male was not very fatherly, he didn't pick up any eggs and just swam around the tank. The female took care of everything. After removing the female, the male didn't bother taking care of the eggs. The next morning they all disappeared so I thought he ate them all or they were unfertilized. I waited 3 days and I saw a bunch of fry, but the male didn't bother with them.

They are 1 day short of being 1 week old, much better results than my first spawn with the SB. I still have at least 50 fry left. I just did a small water change yesterday and dripped water into the tank filling 1/4 to 1/2 now because I saw some white fungus starting to grow. Overall I think i'm doing a lot better than my first spawn.

It's interesting to see that these guys have no black markings compared to the SB, so its harder to get photos. I'll update after they reach 1 month.


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

They're only 3 weeks old, but I just wanted to update that everything is going smoothly so far. 

Had 25 fry at week 2, and still have all 25 alive right now.

90% of them are approximately 1/4" which is kind of slow, but the reason is because I've only been feeding them VE... 2 of my air pump died on me (only got to feed bbs 1 time), so getting a replacement soon.

I noticed some blue coloring on their tails, hard to see with this lighting.
top 2/3 of their eyes is color orange and the bottom 1/3 is blue.


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Quick Update, 3 big ones, 3 med, 2 small left.

majority are showing a black edge on the anal fins.
2 of the bigs (about 1/2" - 3/4") are showing a bit of red at the beginning of the anal fins (hopefully red loss gene)

All have some green/blue shine on body and tail. - (Need a good lighting angle to show them)
1 medium one seem to have more branching, but its hard to see, but definitely seem more than the big ones only showing 1 - 2 rays only.

I will post pictures when I have time to get some nice clear ones.


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

These photos were taken on 11-26-18

Most of them have increased in size.

But here are some photos on 2 rose tails, 1 of the big ones, and some coloration ( shiny reflective body, red anal, black edges )


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Quick update with a photo taken from my phone yesterday. Here's one of the fry, about 3 of them look like this, mostly the ones with 4 rays. The single rays have less red, the biggest one has no red, and is shiny blue.


----------



## Ma Betta (Jan 31, 2019)

They are beautiful.



leed said:


> So, my SB spawn failed due to it being my first time spawning, and didn't realize something earlier. They died due to white fungus -> they got trapped so they can't eat or swim.
> 
> This spawn was very sketchy at first because the male and female went at each other crazy. Both the female and male were injured pretty badly but that is because the male is like 2.5" and the female is like 3". I was nervous too because it's not recommended to breed a bigger female due to the eggs being unfertilized or unable to come out. Luckily after 2 days, they spawned and the eggs came out. The male was not very fatherly, he didn't pick up any eggs and just swam around the tank. The female took care of everything. After removing the female, the male didn't bother taking care of the eggs. The next morning they all disappeared so I thought he ate them all or they were unfertilized. I waited 3 days and I saw a bunch of fry, but the male didn't bother with them.
> 
> ...


----------

